# Verkaufe (fast) neues Video-Panel von Siedle



## BF2-Veteran (26. Oktober 2016)

Hätte ein fast komplett neues Video-Panel von Siedle abzugeben, das zur Türkommunikation dient. Hatten zwei verschiedene Systeme gekauft, beide getestet und das andere für einen Tick besser empfunden. Aber auch das Siedle System ist top, könnt ihr überall nachlesen.

Es handelt sich um das Bus-Video-Panel Comfort „BVPC 850-0” von Siedle

Neupreis um die 1.500 € - würde es abgeben für 1.200 € inkl. versichtertem Versand.

Schickt mir einfach eine PN bei Interesse!

Zustand ist wie neu!


----------

